# Any timeshares near Paducah,  KY?



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a quilter, and I would love to go to the quilt festival in Paducah sometime.  I've heard it is hard to find a place to stay.....any quilters have any suggestions for me?


----------



## snippet (Jul 30, 2012)

You can try the map and see if there are any resorts near there: http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 30, 2012)

There are over 23 hotels in the City of Paducah, KY.  

I could only find four (4) timeshare resorts  in the state of KY.


----------



## roach (Jul 31, 2012)

There is a timeshare on Lake Barkley or Kentucky Lake that is about an hours drive to Paducah.

Mark


----------



## LadyBeBop (Aug 30, 2012)

roach said:


> There is a timeshare on Lake Barkley or Kentucky Lake that is about an hours drive to Paducah.



Looks like it's on Lake Barkley.  The Kentucky Lakes area is beautful.  Lake Barkley is the easternmost of the two lakes, so it would be farther to Paducah.  Mapquest has it as almost exactly an hour.


----------

